# Rocket Espresso R58 turning off problem



## PYEO (Mar 4, 2020)

Hello R58 owners, I have a machine from end-2012 (factory signed 30 Oct 2012, I guess that makes it a V1?) and have been using it plumbed and occasionally with reservoir for the past 7 years without any issues. The past 2 months (Jan-Feb 2020) the machine has started to shut down (green light off) after 40mins-1hr unused, and I cannot turn it back on until it cools down almost completely. Never had this issue before - I've left it on overnight on many occasions over the years. Can anyone provide advice on why this is happening now and recommend fixes?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

PYEO said:


> Hello R58 owners, I have a machine from end-2012 (factory signed 30 Oct 2012, I guess that makes it a V1?) and have been using it plumbed and occasionally with reservoir for the past 7 years without any issues. The past 2 months (Jan-Feb 2020) the machine has started to shut down (green light off) after 40mins-1hr unused, and I cannot turn it back on until it cools down almost completely. Never had this issue before - I've left it on overnight on many occasions over the years. Can anyone provide advice on why this is happening now and recommend fixes?


 If it's not a water tank level sensor issue....from your description the main place to look might be the Proelind box insude the machine.


----------



## PYEO (Mar 4, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> If it's not a water tank level sensor issue....from your description the main place to look might be the Proelind box insude the machine.


 Thanks for advice. Regarding box I have opened it up but there is no way for an amateur like me to check if anything is an issue with the board. I suppose best is to replace it with a new box which is available from Rocket, but that would an expensive route. Any further advice on how to test both the sensor (besides cleaning it) and the box (before replacing it)? thanks for your help!


----------



## PYEO (Mar 4, 2020)

PYEO said:


> Thanks for advice. Regarding box I have opened it up but there is no way for an amateur like me to check if anything is an issue with the board. I suppose best is to replace it with a new box which is available from Rocket, but that would an expensive route. Any further advice on how to test both the sensor (besides cleaning it) and the box (before replacing it)? thanks for your help!


 Another thought is because this seems to be like a thermostat-type issue, I have set the heater temperature settings to be below max and this shutting off still occurs.


----------

